# Where can I buy mystic white pool filter sand (preferred richmond or vancouver)?



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Where can I buy the very white mystic white pool filter sand, please?


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

New White Silica fine Sand


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Can anyone please tell me where I can buy Mystic White Pool Filter Sand, please? It is supposed to look like the pic.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I would recommend calling some pool supply stores. When I worked in the pool biz it was all we carried. Many places carry it in the states, but since sand filters are taking a back seat to the DE and cartridge filters, most places keep a minimal stock now days. Doing a quick search I do not see any for sale online in Canada. And personally I would go with another brand of the white pool filter sand as the Mystic white has angular(sharp) edges for premium filtering efficiency You will probably find this sand to trap and hold dirt, poo and other debris more than other brands as that it what it was designed for. Most other PFS's have more of a rounded design without sharp edges. I don't know how much of a difference it would make with fish, but if they swallow any.... it might not be as safe, passing through, as the other brands.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Thanks so much for your help John.
The pool filter sand I have seen so far are all kind of brownish unfortunately. Someone suggested this brand to me, thanks for the heads up about the shape. 
I am hoping to get some white silica sand in Richmond or Vancouver.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I believe some other people have posted that Home :: Patio Â· Pool Â· Spa has white PFS. Good luck!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Depending on how much you are looking for I have around 60 lbs of white 3M silica sand for sale. 50 cents a pound.


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

I have about 75lbs also if you're in PoCo Area anytime. I full 50 lb bag and 1/2 bag sitting in garage..

Cheers


----------

